# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Përse më dalin reklamat në forum?

## Edipluspg

Kur hyj ne forum firefox gjen fllucka, disa pjese fjalesh behen ngjyre blu te nenvizuara dhe kur shpie mausin tek keto pjese fjalesh me hapet nje dritare dhe kur klikoj aty hapet nje faqe tjeter(new tab).
Dhe nje gje tjeter, nganjehere firefox haper perseri (new window).

Keto me kane ndodhur vetem sot.
Ç'far jane keto?
Po i ilustroj dhe me foto.

----------


## Edipluspg

Keto jane faqet qe me hapen

----------


## no name

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=125441

----------

